# Generic Universal Remote, or Factor Original Replacement (I broke it!)



## diablo75 (Sep 7, 2006)

Here's what happened. I think about a year ago, I got drunk and spilled rum and coke all over the remote control for my reciever/amp, and it doesn't work anymore. There are buttons on it that allow you to select each source (DVD, TV, CD, etc). There is a secondary DVD input mode (6 Channel Analog/6-RCA cables running in), and to select it, you have to hold down the DVD button. This, as far as I can tell, can't be done through the control knob or buttons on the front of the damn thing.

The reciever is a panasonic...I don't have it right in front of me, but I bought it about two years ago. It a slim (shorter than most bulky looking amps), puts out 70 watts per channel. And I have the remote with me. It's one of these.

Is there a cheaper generic out there that could replace it; that can at least allow me to hold down a DVD source selection button so it will go back into the audio mode that I want it to?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You could see if you can take it a part and clean it. Maybe one of the buttons are stuck down do no other buttons will work.
Remember the buttons you push are pressing down on another button really so only way to know for sure is to take it apart.
Take pictures so you can put in back together.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you take it apart, you can possibly wash the rubber button mask and PCB and revive it. I've done that to several remotes.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Make sure that you are drinking rum and coke when you take it apart and put it back together.  

If you are like me, there will be a few screws and parts left over after putting back together. 

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I too would disassemble it, wash it in warm soapy water, then rinse in plenty of clean water and dry for a day or three in a warm spot.

Same for the keypad rubber sheet of keys.

Just remember to remove the batteries...


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

A generic remote likely will not be cheap because it will have to be programmable since it can't "learn" the codes from your remote. You may find a cheap one that already has your receiver's codes stored, but it will have to have the same buttons, obviously.


----------

